# Negro



## viperina84

Ciao a tutti! Volevo sapere se esiste un equivalente dispregiativo di "Negro" in spagnolo. La frase sarebbe questa: "I lamenti venivano da un vicolo laterale chiuso in un buio impenetrabile. Voci. <<Credo che adesso la smetterai di venire a dormire qui, straccione di merda, negro del cazzo. Beccati questa...e questa...>> Grazie mille a tutti!!


----------



## Agró

viperina84 said:


> Ciao a tutti! Volevo sapere se esiste un equivalente dispregiativo di "Negro" in spagnolo. La frase sarebbe questa: "I lamenti venivano da un vicolo laterale chiuso in un buio impenetrabile. Voci. <<Credo che adesso la smetterai di venire a dormire qui, straccione di merda, negro del cazzo. Beccati questa...e questa...>> Grazie mille a tutti!!


"Negrata de mierda"
"Negrata de los cojones"


----------



## viperina84

Grazie mille agró!


----------



## 0scar

No entiendo, ¿no alcanza con decir _negro de mierda_?
_Negrata _ha de ser un españolismo, es la primera vez que lo oigo.
Dos despectivos usando los sufijos habituales son_ negrucho_ y _negracho,_


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> Cari amici,
> 
> Vi prego di fare riferimento a questo importante avviso riguardante la segnalazione del linguaggio volgare: *Warning*
> Altri messaggi privi dei necessari "" saranno cancellati.
> 
> Grazie per la comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> _Negrata _ha de ser un españolismo, es la primera vez que lo oigo.


Sí, es una moda (no muy reciente) de terminar las palabras en <*–ata*> que no es despectiva por si misma. Algunos ejemplos:

bocadillo [_sandwich_]... boc*ata* [incluso existe una cadena de comida rápida llamada así]
guarda de seguridad... segur*ata*
tocadiscos.... toc*ata*
cubalibre [cóctel de ron y cola].... cub*ata*
drogadicto.... drog*ata*
fumador.... fum*ata*
Por cierto, yo no había oído nunca la palabra _negrata_.


----------



## gatogab

Ya lo hemos leído: Negro, de por si, no es peyorativo, si no hay intención de ofender.
El tono de voz y el lenguaje corporal influyen mucho, sobre todo en la palabra Negro.
"Eres un Negro muy simpático", dicho con una sonrisa y extendiendo brazo y mano para un _'gimmifai',_ es muy diverso a "eres un Negro ladrón" dicho con los ojos desorbitados, voz de tono alto chillón y la cara roja de furia, extendiendo brazo y mano en un puño"

Por la playa que frecuento pasa un ambulante africano que vende barato diciendo: "sono incazzato come un bianco"


----------



## infinite sadness

Quando ero piccolo anche in Italia "negro" era usato senza tono dispregiativo, non essendo ancora in uso il termine "nero".
Pertanto ti potrà capitare di sentire in italia persone anziane dire "negro" o "negri" swnza alcuna volontà offensiva.


----------



## Tomby

infinite sadness said:


> Quando ero piccolo anche in Italia "negro" era usato senza tono dispregiativo, non essendo ancora in uso il termine "nero".
> Pertanto ti potrà capitare di sentire in italia persone anziane dire "negro" o "negri" swnza alcuna volontà offensiva.


 
Così era in Spagna. Questa parola non era un insulto, malgrado tutto ora puoi essere una parola insultante, secondo il tono.


----------



## elena73

Scusate ma allora con negrazo cosa si intende? Pensavo che fosse questo il corrispettivo offensivo per 'nero'.


----------



## Neuromante

"Negrazo" sarebbe un pezo di uomo di colore che ti fa sbabbare, essagerando un po´, ma la idea è quella.


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Scusate ma allora con negrazo cosa si intende? Pensavo che fosse questo il corrispettivo offensivo per 'nero'.


Creo que es todo lo contrario:
*Negrazo*


----------



## elena73

Ah, ok. Creo que no exista una palabra correspondiente a negrazo en italiano. 
Pero se puede decir: un bellissimo ragazzo nero (o 'di colore' - màs formal) o 'un gran figo nero' (coloquial  )


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Ah, ok. Creo que no exista una palabra correspondiente a negrazo en italiano.
> Pero se puede decir: un bellissimo ragazzo nero (o 'di colore' - màs formal) o 'un gran figo nero' (coloquial  )


 
Contrariamente dal *'negrazo' *, al quale già abbiamo identificato, la caratteristica del *'Negraccio'* (click) è quella di essere brutto e non ha una connotazione di tipo razzista, soprattutto se non va condimentata con epiteti razzisti, tipo "negraccio della malora, torna al tuo paese". (E siamo al razzismo soft)

Ops.
Elena è toscana e in Toscana il sufisso *'accio' *ha una connotazione affettuosa.


----------



## elena73

Mi sono introdotta nel thread perché non avevo mai capito cosa volesse dire negrazo...
Però ok, ormai mi immischio: in italiano nero diciamo che è un termine neutro, 'di colore' è il termine perfettamente 'politically correct'... negro e (peggio ancora) negraccio sono termini (ahimé) dispregiativi. 
P.S. accio anche in Toscana è dispregiativo. Forse ti riferivi ad -uccio? Tipo Lamù (il cartone animato giapponese) quando chiama il fidanzato ''tesoruccio''


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> P.S. accio anche in Toscana è dispregiativo. Forse ti riferivi ad -uccio? Tipo Lamù (il cartone animato giapponese) quando chiama il fidanzato ''tesoruccio''


 
Ormai l'ho scritto: hai presente il famoso *'Wojtylaccio'* di Roberto Benigni?

Leggendo di quà e di là son venuto a scoprire che si tratta di '_disfemismo'_, cioè l'uso di un'espressione negativa, addirittura ofensiva, ma che può acquistare una valenza positiva. Non solo, ma anche affettuosa.
Non si dice "è un figlio di buona donna" (non mi va di mettere warns, perciò uso un eufemismo) a una persona che dimostra di cavarsela bene?
Oppure: "ho tre figli, uno più diavoletto dell'altro"
Ecco, questo è ciò che volevo dire con *'negraccio'*
Benigni fu assolto per questo motivo dal reato di vilipendio alla religione.
Negraccio, può essere dispregiativo per causa del sufisso _'accio'_, ma secondo me, non vuol essere un epiteto puramente razzista.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione #2
*


> Questa è la domanda iniziale.
> 
> 
> viperina84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volevo sapere se esiste un equivalente dispregiativo di "Negro" in spagnolo.
> 
> 
> 
> Vi prego di rispondere a questa.
> Se non avete risposte utili al chiarimento dei dubbi esposti alla domanda qui indicata, non è indispensabile divagare. Tutt'altro.
> 
> Grazie per la comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_
Click to expand...


----------

